# The Telecaster appreciation thread



## slowro (May 27, 2013)

Classic slabs of wood lets see them! 

I bought another tele for a project and could do with some inspiration, I'm looking for all black hardware, I'll get some pics up soon when my phone is charged


----------



## Dayviewer (May 27, 2013)

Have been hit hard with Tele GAS for months.
This set up in Drop C with some BKP's would be my jam:






Played the Blacktops in a few shops several times, LOVE the neck, I need to get me a 7 string first though so this has to wait, unless Fender breaks these out with an additional string


----------



## slowro (May 27, 2013)

I think they are ideal for drop tunings, so much clarity and spank!

Even my cheap ass project guitar has a surprisingly good acoustic tone just the pickups that are ass


----------



## Mprinsje (May 27, 2013)

I bought one 2 months ago, a squier classic vibe. I honestly didn't expect it to sound as brutal as it did. way more balls than a humbucker, much more grit to it.

here's a pic of it:


----------



## MikeSweeney (May 27, 2013)

why drop tune when you can have a 




TELLY TUNED B2b you dont need a 7. I just find anything tuned lower then c# should have a longer scale then just 25.5


----------



## MBMoreno (May 27, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> I bought one 2 months ago, a squier classic vibe. I honestly didn't expect it to sound as brutal as it did. way more balls than a humbucker, much more grit to it.
> 
> here's a pic of it:



I have one like that. Sweet mother of baby Jesus, the guitar resonates more than some acoustics I've tried. Surely too much guitar for what I paid (180&#8364;/230$)


----------



## Mprinsje (May 27, 2013)

MikeSweeney said:


> why drop tune when you can have a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meh, i play mine in drop c and i love 25.5 as a scale length, then again, i don't really like to tight tension on my strings.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 27, 2013)

Not a true "Telecaster" but damn close....and damn sexy...











I would LOVE one of these...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> Have been hit hard with Tele GAS for months.



Same. I've been looking at the Schecter PT, Fender Highway One, or a Road Worn (don't hate, I usually hate relicing, but the ones on the RW series looks awesome.)



MikeSweeney said:


> TELLY TUNED B2b you dont need a 7.



Guessing you don't use the high E on a 7 much? As much as love baritones... Baritone 6-string =/= 7 string. 

...Still want a BT bari Tele, though.


----------



## MikeH (May 27, 2013)

I've wanted a H/H Tele for as long as I can remember. I love the look of the vintage shape with a modern edge to it.


----------



## shawnt3 (May 27, 2013)

Telecaster was the first guitar I ever owned. It has been EXTREMELY reliable for every genre of music I played. When I first got into guitar, I was in a classic rock cover band...but then somehow I got into Metal haha and it has been nothing but great for both. I have moved on to the 7s, but still love my playing my Tele every now and then.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 27, 2013)

MikeSweeney said:


> why drop tune when you can have a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got one of these last year, and it quickly became my go-to guitar for drop-A...I freakin' love that thing!!


----------



## Bretton (May 27, 2013)

one of those DIY kits


----------



## anunnaki (May 27, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> Have been hit hard with Tele GAS for months.
> This set up in Drop C with some BKP's would be my jam:
> 
> 
> ...



I have a blacktop tele, it's a pretty sweet guitar, the neck is great. The stock pickups are pretty good too, but the neck pickup is a bit too muddy for me. I plan to upgrade it by switching the saddles, wiring, the pickups for some 36th anniversary PAF DiMarzios, grounding the bridge and maybe putting some foil in the cavities. They're definitely great guitars for the money.


----------



## Blasphemer (May 27, 2013)

I love my tele. I keep it tuned to drop C and use it for my post-metal project, which I've only actually ever performed live once. I wish that guitar would see more stage time, though...


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 27, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I've wanted a H/H Tele for as long as I can remember. I love the look of the vintage shape with a modern edge to it.



Custom Shop Flathead! One of my dream guitars!


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 27, 2013)

Here is my Tele... a G&L ASAT Classic. 
Has become one of my most-used guitars. Simply awesome sound!


----------



## Vairish (May 27, 2013)

My Warmoth/Squier hybrid Thinline Tele:






Another parts Tele using an American STD neck and a Baja body. I just routed it for dual humbuckers, waiting on some chrome pickup covers to finish it off:


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 27, 2013)

This thread makes me happy, but it's only making the wait for my TL60 even worse  

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...6-my-first-carvin-order-cure-my-tele-gas.html


----------



## craigny (May 27, 2013)

I've had a few...teles are awesome. When i first started playing i couldnt stand them. now they are pretty much my favorite fender design. I currently own a parts Tele but she's a player. They come and go but I always end up getting another.


----------



## Cloudy (May 27, 2013)

My Fender MIA Empress Tele in a nice vintage blonde. My favourite classic rock guitar hands down.


----------



## danger5oh (May 27, 2013)

^^^ That Empress is subtle, yet stunning!

I love Telecasters. I've owned 7 of them and I'll be posting an NGD hopefully next week for #8 that will blow some minds!


----------



## yingmin (May 27, 2013)




----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 27, 2013)

I'll just leave this here and back away:


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 27, 2013)

http://www.absolutefiction.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/brave-25.jpg 

FEAST YOUR EYES!!!!!!




IMG_6660 by Sam Wro Photography, on Flickr 




IMG_6654 by Sam Wro Photography, on Flickr


----------



## danger5oh (May 27, 2013)

This thread needs more strings!






Wait a minute... wrong section, but I think it should still count.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 27, 2013)

That color on that G&L is just yummy.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 27, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger on this combo from Warmoth to go with my MIM Maple Boarded Neck; Tone Zone T and Air Norton Set:


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 27, 2013)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> FEAST YOUR EYES!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God I wanted this one so bad! I should have pulled the trigger when it was available. 

But I have my blue G&L now, so I'm good.


----------



## Cloudy (May 27, 2013)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'll just leave this here and back away:



That body wood! Shwing.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 27, 2013)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'll just leave this here and back away:



so much wood grain sex!



s_k_mullins said:


> God I wanted this one so bad! I should have pulled the trigger when it was available.
> 
> But I have my blue G&L now, so I'm good.



and now we're G&L buddies!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 27, 2013)

I'll just leave this here. I know he uses a Tele.


----------



## JEngelking (May 27, 2013)

I'm lame so I don't have a genuine Fender, but I had uncontrollable semi-hollow/Tele GAS a few months ago soooo:










Planning to add some cream-black zebra pups, getting a Graphtech nut and replacing the knobs with black Strat style ones.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 27, 2013)

^^ That is hot!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2013)

May also wanna get the nut replaced. The slots look a bit rough. 

Other than that, though, sounds like an awesome project. The cream/black pickups reminds me of the Telegib.


----------



## gunch (May 27, 2013)

Obligatory Turbo T post


----------



## JEngelking (May 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> May also wanna get the nut replaced. The slots look a bit rough.



Oh yeah, the stock plastic one's no bueno, gonna get a Graphtech one.


----------



## darren (May 28, 2013)




----------



## JEngelking (May 28, 2013)

^


----------



## Blitzie (May 28, 2013)

Is that the one from the Rondo site? Looks great.

How does it sound? I've been considering pulling the trigger on one of those.




JEngelking said:


> Oh yeah, the stock plastic one's no bueno, gonna get a Graphtech one.


----------



## JEngelking (May 28, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> Is that the one from the Rondo site? Looks great.
> 
> How does it sound? I've been considering pulling the trigger on one of those.



Yep! Douglas Gravity. I'd say it sounds more than passable, but could probably benefit from a pup upgrade, that's I'm gonna do at least, partially for aesthetic reasons. Straight out of the box, the frets weren't "worn in" so to speak, and as such were kinda scratchy when bending. I was planning on taking steel wool to them to fix it, but I was enjoying playing it too much to take the strings off and do it so I just kept playing and eventually that wore the frets in. 

The way the neck sits in the pocket is kinda off and isn't too pretty to look at, but it doesn't affect the sound or playability so I don't pay it any mind. The neck joint itself is also not the most ergonomic, but as I haven't played many higher end guitars and have always had ones with blocky neck joints, it doesn't affect me either.

The quilted maple top is really nice, though I see they've since changed it to burl ash. Still nice, though personally I prefer the quilted maple. 

Also, considering the type of guitar it is, it obviously only has 21 frets. Personally I'd like 24, but it's not a dealbreaker by any means, sometimes you're just in the mood for a rockin' Tele!

Basically, with a couple minor upgrades (nut, possibly pickups) it'd be a solid guitar. Mine's a solid guitar and I have good experience with Douglas guitars, as my seven's actually an SR370 (now the Scope 725) and I'm very happy with both, they're comfortable to play in their own respective ways. For the money, (I think mine was around 190 with shipping?), it's a good purchase, would be hard to beat. 

Hopefully I could help! May have gone a tad overboard with the review haha.

As for sound, everything on here was recorded with the Gravity into a Mustang II amp with cab impulses save for the "Classically Awesome Solo" which used one of the on-board cabs. It's my humble little setup, be it a good or a bad thing.  I can't afford to upgrade at the moment, but I feel I get decent results. However, that's a discussion for another thread. 

https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Blitzie (May 28, 2013)

Dude, you are the man! That was an awesome review.

Have you experienced any issues with feedbacking? Seeing how it is a semi-hollow.


----------



## JEngelking (May 28, 2013)

On the topic of fretwork, I might also add that while the frets were scratchy upon my receiving of the instrument, there are no jutting edges on the sides of the fretboard and and tops of the frets are nice and round and comfy.

And actually no! That was one thing that I was worried about before I bought it, and decided if anything else that if it had feedback problems I would still have a cool recording guitar that still satisfied my GAS. It's a pleasure to play live in my experience. I do like to use some feedback in my playing live with leads and holding out notes and such, and it's very tame. In a live environment where there's a monitor going in front of me and a cab behind, it doesn't have any more feedback than any other guitar I use. I think if anything my seven string produces more feedback, but that's more so in the low end because if the low A. 

One thing that put my mind at ease before buying was thinking of how Emil Werstler and many other players in big bands use fully hollow-body electrics and don't have problems with feedback.


----------



## Choop (May 28, 2013)

Tele's are so cool..tbh I'm torn between a tele or strat when I do my partscaster build. Shot in the dark here, but has anyone gotten one of the trans black finished Mighty Mite bodies for a build or replacement? If so how did it look? Most of the pics I've found have it look pretty sweet but some are so dark that the grain isn't noticeable. I assume that's just how it goes with a dark finish like that sometimes. A tele with that body and a maple fretboard though would be mmmmmMMMMmmm. :V


----------



## Dayviewer (May 28, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> I have a blacktop tele, it's a pretty sweet guitar, the neck is great. The stock pickups are pretty good too, but the neck pickup is a bit too muddy for me. I plan to upgrade it by switching the saddles, wiring, the pickups for some 36th anniversary PAF DiMarzios, grounding the bridge and maybe putting some foil in the cavities. They're definitely great guitars for the money.


Good to hear they're good! upgrades you're planning sound good too, post a thread with some samples when you're done man!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> though personally I prefer the quilted maple.



I agree here. I understand it's a cheap guitar, but the newer ones have some of the shittiest burl I've ever seen.


----------



## slowro (May 28, 2013)

Loving the pics! 
Here's my 2 my parts caster project and my 97 California series 











My 97 is aging well the neck has a beautiful colour, I'm going to throw a little 59 in the bridge at some point and put the tex mex in the partscaster.

I'm swapping all the hardware on the partscaster to black and sanding the neck to a better finish and leaving it bare, it came with some big chunks out the paint so I went for some relic type look, the bare wood off the top feels better on my arm too


----------



## ZachK (May 28, 2013)

I will never get rid of this thing. Had it for a few months now.

Upgraded to SD Hot Rails in the Bridge and Neck. Up next is strap locks and locking tuners.


----------



## JEngelking (May 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree here. I understand it's a cheap guitar, but the newer ones have some of the shittiest burl I've ever seen.



True that. From the looks of the stock picture on Rondo's site, I don't even spot a single burl.  I'd bet that the top figuring is definitely gonna be hit or miss when they start shipping out, with some people receiving a nicely figured top and some receiving ones which look like the Rondo stock picture.


----------



## 59Bassman (May 28, 2013)

1992 Custom Shop "Custom Esquire", #14 of 100. Birdseye/Pau Ferro neck, double bound alder body in an odd "Lake Placid Green". Electronics were a basket case when I got it. It's now got Florence Voodoo Broadcaster pickups. Teles get different than this, but they don't get better.


----------



## hairychris (May 29, 2013)

2012 Mexican Telecaster, FSR Antigua. Vintage spec with tiny frets, 3 saddle ashtray bridge, etc.

I replaced the avocadoburst pickguard with a black one... and added obligatory chaos symbol.






And, for a laugh:









This guitar is my current go-to 6 string, beating out a really rather good '87 PRS Standard 24.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 29, 2013)

I think this belongs here aswell, even tho I already posted her everywhere lol. So here's a different picture to make a change


----------



## danger5oh (May 29, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Not a true "Telecaster" but damn close....and damn sexy...



Details please!


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 29, 2013)

How could I possibly forget the Fender RAPECASTER












In response to the above post...
http://wirebirdguitars.com/


----------



## Chi (May 29, 2013)

Oh hi.






Sorry about the quality, taken with a mobile-camera.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 29, 2013)

darren said:


>



There's one in this finish and a silverburst up for sale right now. Been awfully tempted to snap one up.


----------



## ONE (May 29, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> How could I possibly forget the Fender RAPECASTER



How did you get a hannes on that thing!?


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 29, 2013)

ONE said:


> How did you get a hannes on that thing!?



Don't ask me lol Not my guitar


----------



## jordanky (May 30, 2013)

Here's my '52 Reissue Tele; ditched the neck pickup, Esquire pickguard Dimarzio Area T 615 in the bridge. I play this guitar a shitload more than any of my other guitars because it's awesome.


----------



## pero (May 30, 2013)

my 1996 mexican


----------



## yingmin (May 30, 2013)

ONE said:


> How did you get a hannes on that thing!?



That's probably an aftermarket body, judging by the pickup routing, binding and what looks like a completely flat finish.


----------



## MikeH (May 30, 2013)

danger5oh said:


> Details please!


----------



## danger5oh (May 31, 2013)

^^^ Dude... want badly!


----------



## BornToLooze (May 31, 2013)

I've always wanted a Tele with a B bender. No idea what I would use it for, but they've always seemed cool. Not sure if I want to shell out the $1500 for the Fender with one, or get a custom one though.


----------



## slowro (Jun 7, 2013)

Slapped some black hardware on my partscaster tonight, looks perfect
I can't find single coil black screws anywhere! Tuners on order and I'm looking out for a mini humbucker cheap to throw in and it's done. Considering making it an esquire but we will see

















Love it, needs some finishing touches but it has been fun to knock it together


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks great man! I always love black/white with strats and teles


----------



## slowro (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks! it's kind of a vintage off white which looks cool in person
I had to go all black on it, it was begging for it.
I kinda fancy mixed gold hardware on my other tele now


----------



## slowro (Jun 7, 2013)

Also I need ideas on how to make that chip look more relic like and not just rough. The guitar was bashed in transit but I wasn't going to send it back


----------



## Vairish (Jun 7, 2013)

Finished modifying my Telecaster:


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 7, 2013)

jordanky said:


> Here's my '52 Reissue Tele; ditched the neck pickup, Esquire pickguard Dimarzio Area T 615 in the bridge. I play this guitar a shitload more than any of my other guitars because it's awesome.



I've always wanted to do this, but have a high output humbucker hiding under the pickguard.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Jun 7, 2013)

My set neck Squier


----------



## slowro (Jun 12, 2013)

After much filing, drilling and soldering I got my humbucker bridge and locking tuners fitted. Black ferrules were too big so once I get smaller ones and a decal I'm done!











Thinking of 'notacaster' as a decal


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 12, 2013)

Vairish said:


> Finished modifying my Telecaster:



Where did you get that bridge? 

DO WANT.


----------



## Vairish (Jun 12, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Where did you get that bridge?
> 
> DO WANT.



WD Music * WD Music Products - TELE® BRIDGE HUMBUCKER CHROME


----------



## japs5607 (Jun 12, 2013)

remorse is for the dead said:


> My set neck Squier



That would do me just fine


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 12, 2013)

i recently discovered the schecter KR-1 

SCHECTER GUITAR RESEARCH

yup. i think i might have to get one.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jul 13, 2013)

So I canceled an Ibby 7 order, quit both my bands, and was looking for somethin' different to mess around with in the coming year for a reasonable budget since I'm not playing that seriously anymore, then I found this for a very affordable price:




The white one, GAS reached maximum levels, I overall dig alot of Tele's with playability but still gonna try this out in a week or so, and then probably buy it


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 28, 2021)

Wake this thread up


----------



## NickS (Apr 28, 2021)

^I love that Texas Tea color


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Musiscience (Apr 29, 2021)

Bring this thread back! Everyone needs a little more tele in their lives. 



beerandbeards said:


> Wake this thread up



That first one is HOT !


----------



## budda (Apr 29, 2021)

Was jamming on my tele for a bit yesterday. Cant remember if it has 9-46 or 10-46 but im putting 10's on next time. The nocaster neck means it's not a shred stick but the strings felt a little thin on the top 3.


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 29, 2021)

Musiscience said:


> Bring this thread back! Everyone needs a little more tele in their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> That first one is HOT !



thats the Ultra in Texas Tea. Very modern feeling for a tele. The 2nd is a Highway One Texas Tele. I got that one because my brother purchased a Highway One Strat back in the day and it’s a great memory I have with him. He still has it so maybe one day we’ll get together and jam again.


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 29, 2021)

budda said:


> Was jamming on my tele for a bit yesterday. Cant remember if it has 9-46 or 10-46 but im putting 10's on next time. The nocaster neck means it's not a shred stick but the strings felt a little thin on the top 3.


I’m still playing with different gauges. Currently playing with a Hybrid Slinky 9 set. It’s like 9s on the top with a 10g set on the bottom. I’m planning to mod the Highway One a little and try to get a different feel.


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 29, 2021)

View media item 3866
Gives an idea how that finish changes I. The light


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 29, 2021)

View media item 3867
This one is amazing. Like butter


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 29, 2021)

Here’s my trio. Top is a partscaster with a lefty neck, Lil 59 neck and Area T 615 bridge. Middle is an American Special with Texas Specials. Bottom is a Custom Shop with custom fat 60’s.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 29, 2021)

My AmPro FSR Tele


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 29, 2021)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> My AmPro FSR Tele


That translucent white is so nice!


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 29, 2021)

these are not mine, but i LOVE these





24 frets
roasted maple neck
dual access truss rod
i think they come with locking tuners?
accessible heal joint
fixed or trem
reversed headstock
the 'correct' headstock that is on fender
decent/great pickups
made in Mexico (I have zero experience with any guitar made in Mexico, so dont know how they would compare to, say, Japan, Korea, Indonesia, China, Vietnam, India etc, but I've heard great things...)
versatile, and great for rock, metal, or any other random genre

classy, yet subtle.

id love to see one in either robin egg blue, seafoam green, or metallic shell pink


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 29, 2021)

View media item 3870












460564F0-E4E9-4B2D-BF03-6413EFD073A9



__ beerandbeards
__ Apr 29, 2021






I realized that my media was private.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 29, 2021)

LaRose & LsL...


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 29, 2021)

I really wish Ibanez brings this body back





they had this in the standard series, GIO series, and I think one more? great looking thing


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 29, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> these are not mine, but i LOVE these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those charvel pro mod socals are really nice guitars ime. They actually do come in robin's egg blue as well :
https://www.charvel.com/gear/shape/so-cal/style-2/pro-mod-so-cal-style-2-24-hh-ht-cm/2966561527



also here's one of my tele builds:


Squier body/hardware. Rio Grande Dirty Harry bridge pickup, squier neck pickup. Pearloid pickguard, warmoth neck that I dyed black and put red fret inlays into.

I'm actually building another body for this guitar (that actually has a forearm contour) at the moment.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 29, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> these are not mine, but i LOVE these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this guy gets it.

24 frets

fore-arm contour.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 29, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Those charvel pro mod socals are really nice guitars ime. They actually do come in robin's egg blue as well :
> https://www.charvel.com/gear/shape/so-cal/style-2/pro-mod-so-cal-style-2-24-hh-ht-cm/2966561527



ahh, yes, so it does....humm, not what i had imagined, in all honesty. dont know, esthetically something seems off with robin's egg blue and roasted maple. Maybe just me?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Dekay82 (Apr 29, 2021)

Here are my two partscasters. I let my kids put stickers on the tele, then got loaded and said screw it.

Its got a lace nitro hemi in the bridge and some no name P90 humbucker size in the neck I got for like 35 bucks. Its legit one of the best pickups Ive ever heard.

I was originally going for the classy lady you can take home to meet mom thats a whore in the bedroom, but now it’s all whore baby. All whore.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4s72udg9fhzqfw6/Photo Apr 29, 9 35 39 PM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 29, 2021)

Dekay82 said:


> Here are my two partscasters. I let my kids put stickers on the tele, then got loaded and said screw it.
> 
> Its got a lace nitro hemi in the bridge and some no name P90 humbucker size in the neck I got for like 35 bucks. Its legit one of the best pickups Ive ever heard.
> 
> ...


 the "home the armless " line made me cackle so loud my cat woke up


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 29, 2021)

mphsc said:


> LaRose & LsL...
> View attachment 92887
> View attachment 92888
> View attachment 92889



i want that LSL


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 29, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


>



Sup, cuz!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 30, 2021)

@USMarine75 What P90 variant is that? FF? I'm sure that it has amazing tone with that chambered korina body and the darker roast compliments that sparkle so nicely. I know that you just got that one recently so congrats.. she's a looker for sure.


----------



## Ted Pikul (Apr 30, 2021)

I never thought that my number one would be Tele style, but here we are. ESP LTD calls it an Eclipse. Sure, ok. I've never heard JB/'59 sound as good as they do in this guitar.

I still want to get a Fender Tele. Body style and pickup config. It's a sound.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 30, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


> @USMarine75 What P90 variant is that? FF? I'm sure that it has amazing tone with that chambered korina body and the darker roast compliments that sparkle so nicely. I know that you just got that one recently so congrats.. she's a looker for sure.



It was the Wildwood Exclusive Eastsider T P90. Same bridge plus the Joe Naylor designed P90. It's a little dark and theres a strong contrast when you go between neck and bridge (bridge sounds like a Les Paul HB imo)... but omg does it sound great once you adjust to that. I find myself like Nick Johnston - constantly riding the selector. But the neck lead tones need to be heard to appreciate. 

And of course the playability of the guitar in general is just amazing (as you already know). The neck is super comfortable. Its one of my preferred guitars for just plinking away on the couch while we watch TV lol.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 30, 2021)

Musiscience said:


> That translucent white is so nice!


Thanks 
It looks better in person!


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 30, 2021)

High Plains Drifter said:


>



Another distant cousin says hi, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 30, 2021)

My baby






Depending on how things go, probably gonna get the black + chrome twin brother, or get the contemporary HH Tele to pair with it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 30, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> It was the Wildwood Exclusive Eastsider T P90. Same bridge plus the Joe Naylor designed P90. It's a little dark and theres a strong contrast when you go between neck and bridge (bridge sounds like a Les Paul HB imo)... but omg does it sound great once you adjust to that. I find myself like Nick Johnston - constantly riding the selector. But the neck lead tones need to be heard to appreciate.
> 
> And of course the playability of the guitar in general is just amazing (as you already know). The neck is super comfortable. Its one of my preferred guitars for just plinking away on the couch while we watch TV lol.



Gotcha. I thought that's what it was but I know that Rev uses several different P90's in different models. I really dig the treble bleed circuit and the pull phase is amazing on this particular guitar. Truly responsive and dynamic tone control on these instruments. Same as you've noted regarding the neck comfort. It's just so solidly built and at the top of the heap out of all my guitars in terms of tuning stability.

EDIT> Haha.. love the pic of the kiddo... She'll grow into it!


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 30, 2021)

At some point I'll post my grip of Peavey Teles, but all the images seem to big for SSO now?


----------



## Stooge1996 (Apr 30, 2021)

This is my main guitar. It's a 90s MIJ 62 reissue tele. I modded it with a BKP aftermath and a kill switch. Kills in drop C


----------



## NickS (Apr 30, 2021)

^What happened to the headstock?


----------



## AboutBlank (May 1, 2021)

Two of my three keepers are teles.

Thanks to all for the pictures of the most aesthetic guitar model. 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Stooge1996 (May 1, 2021)

NickS said:


> ^What happened to the headstock?



Nothing lol. It's just blocked by the tree


----------



## Musiscience (May 2, 2021)

AboutBlank said:


> Two of my three keepers are teles.
> 
> Thanks to all for the pictures of the most aesthetic guitar model.



Wirebirds are as rare as unicorns. Congrats on owning one, and a stunning one at that!


----------

